# New DNP sources



## Naagrim

Since the Reddit source page is dead, does anyone know any sources? Or maybe point me in the right direction of a forum that has sources on them.


----------



## mugzy

You join today, have made zero contributions to this forum and your first post is asking for a source? Nobody is going to give you a source.


----------



## Naagrim

Its weird to me how some forums don't give a shit, you ask them for something and they either don't know and won't answer, or give an answer. Where most lifting pages are "YOU'RE NOT COOL ENOUGH IN OUR CIRCLE, YOU JUST GOT HERE" and basically tell you off. Guy, I'm not here to have discussions with people about steroids, I don't take them. Or "Dinosaurs...when robbie got jacked on thornoids..."
"Lambesis on the comeback??...."
"It's not the 90's any more"

I just came to ask if anyone can point me to another forum, or a some form of contact so I can buy my drugs and be on my way.


----------



## JuiceTrain

People search Google and Bundy leads them here haha


----------



## JuiceTrain

Hit em with the ban hammer admin hahaha what a ****


----------



## Robdjents

Naagrim said:


> Its weird to me how some forums don't give a shit, you ask them for something and they either don't know and won't answer, or give an answer. Where most lifting pages are "YOU'RE NOT COOL ENOUGH IN OUR CIRCLE, YOU JUST GOT HERE" and basically tell you off. Guy, I'm not here to have discussions with people about steroids, I don't take them. Or "Dinosaurs...when robbie got jacked on thornoids..."
> "Lambesis on the comeback??...."
> "It's not the 90's any more"
> 
> I just came to ask if anyone can point me to another forum, or a some form of contact so I can buy my drugs and be on my way.




Look guy..what youre asking for is illegal...this isn't a source forum and we don't want the attention that source forums get...nobody is going to point you in the direction of any illegal substance...this forum is for people to discuss certain things yes but nobody here is a source or is going to give you one...especially not with your shit attitude...what do you need dnp for anyway.?? just diet ..stop being a lazy fuk and do it the right way....good day...


----------



## Naagrim

Thats fine, if I can't ask a simple question without having to waste a weeks worth of time so that my post count goes up to get it, I'll go elsewhere.


----------



## Robdjents

Naagrim said:


> Thats fine, if I can't ask a simple question without having to waste a weeks worth of time so that my post count goes up to get it, I'll go elsewhere.



im sure you will find a forum where you can get yourself scammed soon enough


----------



## Naagrim

Robdjents said:


> im sure you will find a forum where you can get yourself scammed soon enough



Maybe. I'll take my chances. And because it allows me to eat more food, while still losing weight.


----------



## Dbolitarian

This ****ing guy  
Dude you know that shit is terrible for you right? So you take it so you can eat more and still loose weight?.
Your fighting an.uphill battle


----------



## Spongy

hahaha hahaha!  this, ladies and gentlemen, is the exact mindset it takes to fry yourself from the inside instead of using DNP properly.  Dude, make a log.


----------



## motown1002

I would rather he take his lazy ass and his smart ass attitude and GTFOH.


----------



## Spongy

motown1002 said:


> I would rather he take his lazy ass and his smart ass attitude and GTFOH.



I dunno.  I chortled.


----------



## Yaya

Unless ur making money from sponsors don't ever use DNP.. have some self respect


----------



## Yaya

I'd rather play a game of Russian roulette in Syria then take dnp.. come on man.. get on a program and stop the nonsense before I infract u with my vet powers


----------



## stonetag

Like I’ve said before, sources like Home Depot, Lowe’s, and your hometown farm and ranch store sell roundup, same thing, I think?...lol


----------



## itismethebee

Naagrim said:


> Since the Reddit source page is dead, does anyone know any sources? Or maybe point me in the right direction of a forum that has sources on them.


Check your inbox


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Bye bye. You will be missed dearly.


----------



## Yaya

We CANNOT ban him just yet.. we need to polish this young mate before he ends up ultimately finding DNP and ingesting that lowlife toxic shit


----------



## Robdjents

itismethebee said:


> Check your inbox




Bee...wtf...have you learned nothing yet?...I hope this dude is an undercover and you get busted cuz that's what you deserve for being that careless..


----------



## automatondan

itismethebee said:


> Check your inbox



Bee, I hope you are not doing what I think you are doing...


----------



## Robdjents

automatondan said:


> Bee, I hope you are not doing what I think you are doing...




Im sure that's exactly what hes doing...


----------



## Naagrim

Yaya said:


> I'd rather play a game of Russian roulette in Syria then take dnp.. come on man.. get on a program and stop the nonsense before I infract u with my vet powers



I've used it before, I don't think its thaaat bad. The heat/sweating I get is a lot more tolerable than the hunger pains I get when I eat 1900~ calories a day for an extended period of time.


----------



## Naagrim

motown1002 said:


> I would rather he take his lazy ass and his smart ass attitude and GTFOH.



Why does it make me lazy to want to eat more food? Still lifting, still dieting, just wlant to be in the same deficit with 30%~ more food.


----------



## Jin

Naagrim said:


> Why does it make me lazy to want to eat more food? Still lifting, still dieting, just wlant to be in the same deficit with 30%~ more food.



Thats like taking steroids so you can workout less.


----------



## Robdjents

Naagrim said:


> Why does it make me lazy to want to eat more food? Still lifting, still dieting, just wlant to be in the same deficit with 30%~ more food.





That makes no sense at all..


----------



## itismethebee

Robdjents said:


> Bee...wtf...have you learned nothing yet?...I hope this dude is an undercover and you get busted cuz that's what you deserve for being that careless..


To be honest even if i did give him a source, which i dont have myself; DNP is LEGAL its not for intended for human consumption but doesnt mean its a controlled substance. 
its not even a gray area its completely legal.
I appreciate the concern tho


----------



## Naagrim

itismethebee said:


> To be honest even if i did give him a source, which i dont have myself; DNP is LEGAL its not for intended for human consumption but doesnt mean its a controlled substance.
> its not even a gray area its completely legal.
> I appreciate the concern tho



Yes to your message


----------



## Naagrim

Jin said:


> Thats like taking steroids so you can workout less.



People make up for their poor workout plans, lack of consistency, or poor diet with steroids left and right. I just want DNP to diet and not go insane.


----------



## pumperalbo

TaylorMade DNP is very good, crystal not use 500mg, only use 250mg its very hard sweat on 500mg


----------



## Naagrim

pumperalbo said:


> TaylorMade DNP is very good, crystal not use 500mg, only use 250mg its very hard sweat on 500mg



Do you know if they ship to the united states? I see its in pounds, not dollars.


----------



## Naagrim

Naagrim said:


> Yes to your message



I agree with the message that its completely legal, unless bought for human consumption. Also, ASKING where to buy drugs is not illegal, buying illicit drugs is. The risk is on myself, not anyone pointing me anywhere.


----------



## Jin

Naagrim said:


> People make up for their poor workout plans, lack of consistency, or poor diet with steroids left and right. I just want DNP to diet and not go insane.



Yes you will. But not here. We don't cater to those types of gym bros.


----------



## LostLyric

pumperalbo said:


> TaylorMade DNP is very good, crystal not use 500mg, only use 250mg its very hard sweat on 500mg



TaylorMade is out of stock on DNP,. has been for some time


----------



## tonyb73

Hi guys my name is tony I see you guy are a rough bunch I to been interested in getting dnp having a hard time the people I work with from China can’t get me anything and I’ve been looking just I have some already from a guy in in my state but he can’t get anymore so wondering if anyone can help me and if not that’s ok


----------



## TODAY

tonyb73 said:


> Hi guys my name is tony I see you guy are a rough bunch I to been interested in getting dnp having a hard time the people I work with from China can’t get me anything and I’ve been looking just I have some already from a guy in in my state but he can’t get anymore so wondering if anyone can help me and if not that’s ok


I don't even know where to start...


----------



## Texan69

My uncle is on Ology he can def hook you up......


----------



## Texan69

itismethebee said:


> To be honest even if i did give him a source, which i dont have myself; DNP is LEGAL its not for intended for human consumption but doesnt mean its a controlled substance.
> its not even a gray area its completely legal.
> I appreciate the concern tho




I think you can still get in Trouble by the FDA for selling it for human Consumption, y’all are right it’s not a controlled substance but it’s not approved. I guess just slap the whole “not for human consumption sticker on it” i imagine if they had proof that you were selling it to people for  consumption you could prolly get at the least some sort of punishment in a civil suit... could be wrong though.


----------



## Ironbear

I was able to eat all I wanted and the weight just kept coming off. It is awesome. I call it the weight loss dream.


----------



## Trump

I call you reckless and anyone thinking this is a good idea it is not. If you can’t diet you have no business going on dnp, it’s a tool not a crutch



Ironbear said:


> I was able to eat all I wanted and the weight just kept coming off. It is awesome. I call it the weight loss dream.


----------



## transcend2007

Ironbear said:


> I was able to eat all I wanted and the weight just kept coming off. It is awesome. I call it the weight loss dream.



Nice 2nd post .. 1st post was an intro in August of 2017 .. 2nd post sounds completely retarded ... DNP nor any other substance will allow you to lose weight regardless what you eat (well maybe tren - but I have no personal experience with it) ... the bodybuilding lifestyle is built around discipline not magic bullets or fads ... for anyone serious about improving their body learn these simple words ... EAT LESS - EXERCISE MORE .. and eat less does not always mean less calories .. it always means less sugar and processed craps (except pop-tarts) ....


----------



## odenis00

Hey bro, please point me in the right direction


----------



## Adrenolin

odenis00 said:


> Hey bro, please point me in the right direction



Up down left right east west north south

It ain't gonna happen.  Nice pointless bump though


----------

